# Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 2s



## KIBZIE (Jun 30, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BRAND-NEW-200...ryZ58085QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem

does anyone know how much these weigh?


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Well, let me see. 15 seconds on google brought me up this...

http://www.google.com/search?q=marz...-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&safe=active

I have one word... SEARCH.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

Right off of the marzocchi website...

6.19 lbs.


----------



## KIBZIE (Jun 30, 2007)

so youve found the weight of the dirt jumper 2 2007s specifically?


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

KIBZIE said:


> so youve found the weight of the dirt jumper 2 2007s specifically?


Holy dang kid... I gave you the link to the google search for their website!! You have no excuse to go and look yourself.

These are the kinda questions that piss people off on these forums....


----------



## KIBZIE (Jun 30, 2007)

http://www.marzocchi.com/Template/d...#DQG#&Prgho\hdu&#@#63:43&mCJ=&IDOggetto=30801

thats the dj2 07, i cant see the weight on there


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

I hope you're joking, right? :eekster:

http://www.marzocchi.com/Template/detailSPAForksMTB.asp?IDFolder=113&IDOggetto=55960&LN=UK&Sito=mtb

DJ 2 WEIGHT 5.7 LBS.

Everything is on their site kid... you just have to think for yourself and click a few buttons.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Add half a pound for the steerer tube to marzocchi's weight and there you have it.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

A Grove said:


> I hope you're joking, right? :eekster:
> 
> http://www.marzocchi.com/Template/detailSPAForksMTB.asp?IDFolder=113&IDOggetto=55960&LN=UK&Sito=mtb
> 
> ...


Marz weighs their forks with no steerer tube and low on oil.


----------



## KIBZIE (Jun 30, 2007)

jeez grove calm down. i said dj2 2007 specifically as u so quoted. NOT 2008. i did not ask 2008 specifically. i do not know if they are the same, thats why i asked


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> Marz weighs their forks with no steerer tube and low on oil.


We all learn something new everyday... But either way, the point I'm trying to make is that you can't have everything handed to you. And topics like that take up space on the forum and pretty much describes where this end of the board has gotten two.

Just my opinion.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

I missed the "07" in your 2nd reply, sorry. Either way, it's not that complicated to look around marz's site for a few minutes ya know?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

KIBZIE said:


> jeez grove calm down. i said dj2 2007 specifically as u so quoted. NOT 2008. i did not ask 2008 specifically. i do not know if they are the same, thats why i asked


You can still find weights for the forks, all the way from 2002 if I remember right, on the marzocchi website.


----------



## KIBZIE (Jun 30, 2007)

yh they got product info from way back but on the dj2 07 page no mention of weight

http://www.marzocchi.com/Template/d...#DQG#&Prgho\hdu&#@#63:43&mCJ=&IDOggetto=30801


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

That is most definitally the 2008 model. Says so at the top of the page.


----------



## KIBZIE (Jun 30, 2007)

i dunno why it says 2008, its deffo 2007, click the manuals at the bottom. says 2007


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

who cares, what are ya? a weight winnie?


----------



## KIBZIE (Jun 30, 2007)

well i jus wanted to know how much they weighed, dont wanna buy some forks that could anchor the titanic as my friend the godfather says


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

there primary use would be a boat anchor


----------



## KIBZIE (Jun 30, 2007)

well im lookin 4 some argyles on ebay too but no luck, i can get those dj2s to uk for 160quid so pretty good deal. plus those djs cnt be any heavier than the rst's i got right now


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Why not let your other fork blow up and spend money on something you'd rather have??


----------



## KIBZIE (Jun 30, 2007)

A Grove said:


> Why not let your other fork blow up and spend money on something you'd rather have??


well theyr pretty worn, seals come out evry 3seconds altho can easily put em back down. pretty cruddy forks tho. prob jus buy some wiv xmas money anyways, figure start lookin now


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

KIBZIE said:


> well theyr pretty worn, seals come out evry 3seconds altho can easily put em back down. pretty cruddy forks tho. prob jus buy some wiv xmas money anyways, figure start lookin now


speak english man
and someone else does agree that they would anchor the titanic


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

the_godfather said:


> speak english man
> and someone else does agree that they would anchor the titanic


Must be Cockney.

Seriously... Learn to use google. It's in all sorts of languages.

07 and 08 DJ are different.


----------



## KIBZIE (Jun 30, 2007)

lol cockney, no im just lazy. i will try to use the full english dictionary from now on 

anyways, shush godfather. so theyr gonna be around like 5.9 - 6.5lbs ish. that aint too bad.... i hope


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

KIBZIE said:


> lol cockney, no im just lazy. i will try to use the full english dictionary from now on
> 
> anyways, shush godfather. so theyr gonna be around like 5.9 - 6.5lbs ish. that aint too bad.... i hope


the full english language lasted long. all of 4 words. a heavy front end will make loads of difference


----------



## KIBZIE (Jun 30, 2007)

but like... 8 ounces or so?


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

KIBZIE said:


> but like... 8 ounces or so?


Whatttttt?


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

im lazy and cant be bothered to reply


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

my fork weighs 4 lbs . Honestly the strength of the dj series for the average american is awesome. You probally won't notice the difference from your rsts but yes dj's can anchor the titanic. just depends on how light your build is if it will upset the balance


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Had I known this thread was going to be as useless as it was I wouldnt have clicked it. I clicked it to find out if there were any good opinions of the fork not to find out the weight of it, which is something a 2 yr old with internet access could have done.

Anyway, what are peoples opinion of the fork itself, dont care about how much it weighs


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

poor.
either soft or rock solid. just a little bit of air makes it stiff.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

the_godfather said:


> poor.
> either soft or rock solid. just a little bit of air makes it stiff.


Damn, scratch that un off the list. Im at a stand still, I dont know what forks to consider, any recommendations?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

BWVDubya said:


> Damn, scratch that un off the list. Im at a stand still, I dont know what forks to consider, any recommendations?


If you're looking for a DJ fork with simple dampening, that can hold up to a lot of stuff, meant only to DJ, you've got the one. The dampening is meant to take one big hit at a time, on fast stutter bumps the fork will pack up.

For strictly dj and urban, it's perfect.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

snaky69 said:


> If you're looking for a DJ fork with simple dampening, that can hold up to a lot of stuff, meant only to DJ, you've got the one. The dampening is meant to take one big hit at a time, on fast stutter bumps the fork will pack up.
> 
> For strictly dj and urban, it's perfect.


What do you mean PACK UP?


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

well your not gonna die...the bike won't be riding you don't worry =)


----------



## Dirt Jumpin Maniac (Dec 1, 2007)

*Marzocchi Dj2 2007*

Hey ppl how r u all doin ???? anyway i would like 2 know what the max rim size 4 the dj2 2007 is 
cheerz 
Dom :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

BWVDubya said:


> What do you mean PACK UP?


It will go into what's called a hydraulic lock, where the fork won't move anymore because oil cannot flow fast enough.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Dirt Jumpin Maniac said:


> Hey ppl how r u all doin ???? anyway i would like 2 know what the max rim size 4 the dj2 2007 is
> cheerz
> Dom :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Rim size is 26'', like almost all other on the market right now?

If you mean tire width, I think you can go up to 2.5, but who would want to? 2.5 are way to big an heavy and useless on a dirt jumping bike.


----------



## Dirt Jumpin Maniac (Dec 1, 2007)

cheers snakey i'll use 2.5 cose of the whole jumpin thing cheers


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Dirt Jumpin Maniac said:


> cheers snakey i'll use 2.5 cose of the whole jumpin thing cheers


I just checked you profile. Are you really using a 66 on a dr jekyll? That must handle like a big fat pig with the bike so slacked out. Identiti would probably void your warranty as well, putting that high a fork on there increases your chance of ripping off the headtube by a lot.


----------



## Dirt Jumpin Maniac (Dec 1, 2007)

yh m8 i no i'm using them 2 show my m8 u dont need them while he uses my dj2 2006's so i'll have the 06 dj2's bck 2morro i just wonna upgrade 2 2007 dj'1's rli !!!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Dirt Jumpin Maniac said:


> yh m8 i no i'm using them 2 show my m8 u dont need them while he uses my dj2 2006's so i'll have the 06 dj2's bck 2morro i just wonna upgrade 2 2007 dj'1's rli !!!


Keep you 2006 dj2, you won't notice any difference between those and 2007 dj1's because there aren't any except for colour, they are the exact same fork, with the exact same dampening, the only difference is that on the dj1 the compression adjustment is external.

In other words: you'd be wasting money.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

snaky69 said:


> Keep you 2006 dj2, you won't notice any difference between those and 2007 dj1's because there aren't any except for colour, they are the exact same fork, with the exact same dampening, the only difference is that on the dj1 the compression adjustment is external.
> 
> In other words: you'd be wasting money.


i didn't think you could change the compression on a DJ series except by changing out the oil. the new 08 4x has rc3 damping


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Dirt Jumpin Maniac said:


> yh m8 i no i'm using them 2 show my m8 u dont need them while he uses my dj2 2006's so i'll have the 06 dj2's bck 2morro i just wonna upgrade 2 2007 dj'1's rli !!!


Please don't type like a retard.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

yay... poontelis II


----------

